# HOZAY!!! (picture thread)



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 20, 2010)

Now I don't know if this thread is warranted or not, but I realized the "pose an awesome picture of yourself" thread wasn't really always fitting my needs. 

So therefore I figured I'd post my OWN picture thread since everyone else does it, right? 

And I saw these two photos of me that showed up somewhere, and I felt I had to share them.

And Of course, you know it's going to be full of smiles and thumbs up. 

Enjoy, if you'd like to.

the first one is like playing where's waldo, but it's where's Hozay, and you if you can't see my face, you can clearly see my thumbs 






and the second one . . . well I guess everyone was just feeling the spirit.


----------



## IszyStone (Jan 20, 2010)

I see you!!! :happy:


----------



## Paquito (Jan 20, 2010)

If you listen closely, you can hear all the FFAs clicking "refresh," just waiting for shirtless Hozay pics.


----------



## BigIzzy (Jan 20, 2010)

ok, I'm sorry, but this is definitely a compliment in my opinion, but those pics made me think of Gabriel Iglesias! :bow:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 21, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> If you listen closely, you can hear all the FFAs clicking "refresh," just waiting for shirtless Hozay pics.



hahaah, I suppose if it's requested it will come.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 21, 2010)

BigIzzy said:


> ok, I'm sorry, but this is definitely a compliment in my opinion, but those pics made me think of Gabriel Iglesias! :bow:



someone said that to me at work the other day as well. Interesting, twice in one week.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 21, 2010)

there was a gentleman that posted here a while back and I haven't seen him post in a while but this is the type of picture he would take. This also reminds me of TonyNYC


----------



## lovelocs (Jan 24, 2010)

two words: tasteful nudes.

I'm just funnin' with ya- 
85% serious, 15% not. 

Nice pics...


----------



## bremerton (Jan 24, 2010)

you are the cutest thing i've ever seen. *dies*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 24, 2010)

lovelocs said:


> two words: tasteful nudes.
> 
> I'm just funnin' with ya-
> 85% serious, 15% not.
> ...



tasteful nudes you say? 

how about tasteful, PARTIAL nudes? Eh, just as good, it keeps the excitement up


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 24, 2010)

bremerton said:


> you are the cutest thing i've ever seen. *dies*



heh, Well thank you very much, coming from you, I'll take it as a big compliment.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jan 25, 2010)

You are such a tease! LOL


----------



## lovelocs (Jan 28, 2010)

Leaving something to the imagination, i like it....


----------



## vermillion (Jan 28, 2010)

you're loosing weight Jose...
well at least since the last time i seen you...
which was what......4 years ago???


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 30, 2010)

I posted some of these pictures in the "living green" thread.

But one of them has my favorite pose, so I figured I'd add it here.







and this second one, well I'm just so proud of my little fruits and veggies I had to show them off.





And if anyone is interested in a few, shall we say, more riske pictures, send me a PM.


----------



## Melian (Jan 30, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I posted some of these pictures in the "living green" thread.
> 
> But one of them has my favorite pose, so I figured I'd add it here.
> And if anyone is interested in a few, shall we say, more riske pictures, send me a PM.



That's a nice little garden you have started, there. 

(and I'm sending you a PM...)


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Feb 5, 2010)

So I was discussing with my roommate how much, and this is my assumption, that people enjoy receiving MMS messages. Who DOESN'T like getting a random text with a not safe for work picture.

Well, if you would LIKE to receive said picture from me, and I understand it can be a little weird giving your cell number out to someone from the internets, but again, if you'd like to receive a skin-full/belly/side roll/ whatever the picture of the day happens to be, I'd be more than happy to send it to you. 

Again, I know it's weird to give your number to someone you don't know, if this works and takes off or doesn't, all is well, just figured it'd be fun to try. 

you can PM me with your number if you'd like. I'll probably be sending one out tomorrow.


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg (Feb 5, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


>



Okay, I'm officially jealous. That suit looks great on you (and I mean that in a totally platonic, non-gay way, trust me). :bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## siren_ (Feb 5, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> hahaah, I suppose if it's requested it will come.



we're requesting. ; ) you look like so much fun to hang out with.


----------



## BubbleButtBoy (Feb 5, 2010)

You look like a skinnier Gabriel Iglesias... Therefore you are a god to me.


----------



## vermillion (Feb 5, 2010)

i am awaiting the days of a belly shot!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Feb 5, 2010)

siren_ said:


> we're requesting. ; ) you look like so much fun to hang out with.



heh, well if it's being requested, I guess I have to comply. And thanks, I do enjoy having fun, and I welcome anyone to do it with me.




BubbleButtBoy said:


> You look like a skinnier Gabriel Iglesias... Therefore you are a god to me.



This is the fourth time I've heard that in the past 2 weeks . . . I'm starting to believe it.



vermillion said:


> i am awaiting the days of a belly shot!



The day is coming . . . it may be upon us sooner than later.



And thanks to everyone who signed up to my "MMS list" when I check this morning I only had a response from one person, but when I got back home today from work, I had a few more, so an nice skin-full picture should be surprising you sometime tomorrow. ;-) Again, thanks for the great response.


----------



## siren_ (Feb 7, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> an nice skin-full picture should be surprising you sometime tomorrow. ;-)



SUCCESS!! *high fives vermillion*


----------



## vermillion (Feb 7, 2010)

siren_ said:


> SUCCESS!! *high fives vermillion*



bwhahahaha ~hiiigh fives~


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm not sure what the rule with Double Posting is, but I might stick these somewhere else.

here are some recent pictures of me being super awesome . . . kind of.

the first two are of me sewing some stuff. I have a friend who runs the Make-up and Costume design at the University here, and I was in there, and she was teaching me how to sew some stuff. It was a lot of fun, good skills to have for a single man I suppose.












And this last one is me eating a funnel cake, and obviously enjoying.


----------



## Zowie (Mar 22, 2010)

I like this thread.  More?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Mar 22, 2010)

heh, thanks. I will do my best to try and post more. They're usually all of just my everyday life. My being, me.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Mar 22, 2010)

two more picture of me trying to make the best of each day.

This first one was me wearing things from other people's desks. Flower in my hair, a pinky ring, and someone's glasses.





and the second one is of me trying to win the "sexiest pose" contest.
I'd say I won.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 22, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> two more picture of me trying to make the best of each day.
> 
> This first one was me wearing things from other people's desks. Flower in my hair, a pinky ring, and someone's glasses.
> 
> ...



HOW THE HELL IS IT I AM JUST DISCOVERING THIS AWESOMENESS?! 
If you weren't so damn cute, Hozay, I'd be more insulted. 

But you so pwn teh sex-aaay in that second shot, I can't stay mad at ya dammit!


----------



## Melian (Mar 23, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> two more picture of me trying to make the best of each day.
> 
> This first one was me wearing things from other people's desks. Flower in my hair, a pinky ring, and someone's glasses.
> 
> ...



Have I ever told you that I LOVE casual, everyday type shots?  You are rocking that pink shirt.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 23, 2010)

*HOZAY....you always elicit huge smiles from me....your posts are just damn refreshing..running back to karma your cute butt*


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 30, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> two more picture of me trying to make the best of each day.
> 
> This first one was me wearing things from other people's desks. Flower in my hair, a pinky ring, and someone's glasses.
> 
> ...



Very cute. And your mouth is shut in both pictures, AMAZING!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Mar 30, 2010)

I as well like Casual Shots. And I'm glad that my pictures bring some sort of brightness to someone's day, I guess that's all we can ask for. And lastly, yes, my mouth is closed in both pictures . . . what the hell is going on with that? I'll have to fix that right quick and in a hurry.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Apr 3, 2010)

I know these technically aren't of me, but I figured this is a thread of me so I should be able to do what I want right?

here's some pictures of todays unboxing.


















also, a thank you to everyone for all the nice words and rep and such. I love rep.


----------



## Zowie (Apr 3, 2010)

Hot damn. I went from wanting one to reeeaaaalllly wanting one.
Uhhum, my birthday's in May, on a completely unrelated note. =D

But how is it? o_o It kind of got tepid critiques here, I was sad. ;_; Is it only a ginormous iTouch, or better? How's the typing?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 9, 2010)

*hozay...i wanna hear about the iPad pulease

i am trying to figure out what to replace my stolen MacBook with....and am almost considering a Dell AND an iPad....

inquiring minds want answers

don't make me TExT YOUR ASS :blush:*


----------



## tekkers (Apr 9, 2010)

some of the reviews being released are stating what the experts already knew and that is the built in wifi is of poor quality and the cpu they have used is not made for multi-tasking which is why the ipad runs slower than it should.

i'll be waiting for the next gen version when they upgrade the components.

looks nice though


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 9, 2010)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *hozay...i wanna hear about the iPad pulease
> 
> i am trying to figure out what to replace my stolen MacBook with....and am almost considering a Dell AND an iPad....
> 
> ...



:::::decloaking::::::​
I know you didnt ask me but I just thought I'd put my two cents in anyway. I travel a lot and that is the capacity for which I would want to use an iPad. I decided against getting one because the iPad will not run Flashplayer. When searching for businesses and restaurants near my location, most of those sites use Flashplayer on their main pages. Same with maps and all of that stuff which is what I would mainly be using it for. It makes the iPad nearly useless to me. Just thought I'd add.

::::::vanishes::::::​


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Apr 9, 2010)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *hozay...i wanna hear about the iPad pulease
> 
> i am trying to figure out what to replace my stolen MacBook with....and am almost considering a Dell AND an iPad....
> 
> ...



Maybe I'll just hold out until you text me 

But to tell you the truth, I love it. I love the book portion of it, I like getting my e-mail whenever I want it, checking dims on the go, watching my netflix on there, the ABC player is really cool. Now I do have to say, it's NOT a laptop in the slightest, but it really does fill in the gap between the "smart phones" and laptops. It's super responsive, and the browser is nice, having all my pictures on there is nice too, it's just great over all, I can't say I regret the purchase.



tekkers said:


> some of the reviews being released are stating what the experts already knew and that is the built in wifi is of poor quality and the cpu they have used is not made for multi-tasking which is why the ipad runs slower than it should.
> 
> i'll be waiting for the next gen version when they upgrade the components.
> 
> looks nice though



I haven't really run into any of these problems. As with any tech, there's pros and cons, and there will be fanboys and hateboys. Trying to look at it from an ubiased standpoint, the new OS was just announced yesterday which is made to support multi-tasking, and I haven't read anything about people complaining it runs slowly. I found mine to run exquisitely. It's very responsive much quicker than the iPhone, and actually I'm impressed with the processor completely. 

The weak wi-fi was something I've heard about, but luckily mine hasn't had any problems. Like anything new, there's always something going on. I guess I just didn't mind taking the risk to get the first batch.



LillyBBBW said:


> :::::decloaking::::::​
> I know you didnt ask me but I just thought I'd put my two cents in anyway. I travel a lot and that is the capacity for which I would want to use an iPad. I decided against getting one because the iPad will not run Flashplayer. When searching for businesses and restaurants near my location, most of those sites use Flashplayer on their main pages. Same with maps and all of that stuff which is what I would mainly be using it for. It makes the iPad nearly useless to me. Just thought I'd add.
> 
> ::::::vanishes::::::​



I know what you mean, luckily I knew I was going to be using my iPad mainly for watching videos and IMing so the flash component didn't completely turn me off to it. But I can't complain so far, it's been great.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 9, 2010)

*LILLY always glad to HEAR YOUR 2 CENTS!!!! 
and appreciate your thoughts

Hozay.that's cool that you love it..I guess I like the idea of a gadget like this...but as for reading books on it...you gotta pay to get books i would suppose ? I read a lot and liked that componet..but $500 and up...i guess i can use the library and carry the books with me lol...

my blackberry works great as a little computer and i can pretty much find anything i need on the go with it....as well as reading facebook or dims if i want it....

so now the decision is.....save my pennys and get a dell or replace my MacBook....hmm what to do *


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Apr 9, 2010)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *LILLY always glad to HEAR YOUR 2 CENTS!!!!
> and appreciate your thoughts
> 
> Hozay.that's cool that you love it..I guess I like the idea of a gadget like this...but as for reading books on it...you gotta pay to get books i would suppose ? I read a lot and liked that componet..but $500 and up...i guess i can use the library and carry the books with me lol...
> ...



I'm kind of mac guy, I'd say replace the macbook, they're just really nice. But I've had my share of dell's and I can't complain either. 

As for your blueberry, I think they're great machines, they're not for me though, a large majority of my friends have them, and they love them too, they're great, just not for me. 

And I know what you mean about the whole buying the books, and it's true. I didn't necessarily buy it as a book reader, but it's just an added bonus.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 9, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm kind of mac guy, I'd say replace the macbook, they're just really nice. But I've had my share of dell's and I can't complain either.
> 
> As for your blueberry, I think they're great machines, they're not for me though, a large majority of my friends have them, and they love them too, they're great, just not for me.
> 
> And I know what you mean about the whole buying the books, and it's true. I didn't necessarily buy it as a book reader, but it's just an added bonus.



*ya i hear you..the deal is the comprable dell is 1/2 the MacBook...I am pretty proMac too...but in this economy....$600 vs $1200....thats a lot of cake.*


----------



## archivaltype (Apr 9, 2010)

I just love how excited and happy you look in every single one of your pictures! So adorable. :happy:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 10, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I know what you mean, luckily I knew I was going to be using my iPad mainly for watching videos and IMing so the flash component didn't completely turn me off to it. But I can't complain so far, it's been great.



I'm really really really hoping that this issue can be resolved in the future though. Maybe flashplayer will finally go the way of the dinosaur or the iPad will become more compatable with it but I'm not holding my breath for either. I should probably just suck up and get a laptop but those things are so heavy and cumbersome. I'll be doing things the old fashioned way until I find a solution that works for me.

ETA: OH, and YAY you! Keep the pictures coming. Your attitude always makes me smile Hozay.


----------



## Zowie (Apr 10, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> ETA: OH, and YAY you! Keep the pictures coming. Your attitude always makes me smile Hozay.



I second that.  More pics, or else.


----------



## chicken legs (Apr 10, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> :::::decloaking::::::​
> I know you didnt ask me but I just thought I'd put my two cents in anyway. I travel a lot and that is the capacity for which I would want to use an iPad. I decided against getting one because the iPad will not run Flashplayer. When searching for businesses and restaurants near my location, most of those sites use Flashplayer on their main pages. Same with maps and all of that stuff which is what I would mainly be using it for. It makes the iPad nearly useless to me. Just thought I'd add.
> 
> ::::::vanishes::::::​



I love special effects...lol:happy:


----------



## JenFromOC (Apr 11, 2010)

I love looking at pics of Hozay...they make me smile...btw, I've been trying to send you a PM, Mr. Garseeya. For some reason, it's not working...just wondering how life is treating you?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 29, 2010)

It really has been a while since I've posted anything. I figure I'll put these up, I don't think I've ever posted them, nothing to saucy, but it's me. 

I just see all the other gents with picture threads, I don't think I can measure up to them. Me and my messy room, getting undressed and stuff. 

sorry for the fuzziness, it's a shitty phone I'm replacing next week. 







if you ask nicely, maybe you'll get to see the rest of them


----------



## lovelocs (Aug 30, 2010)

intriguing... 

View attachment cougar.jpg


----------



## JenFromOC (Aug 30, 2010)

Um....I'm kinda turned on


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 30, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Um....I'm kinda turned on



That was kind of the desired effect.


----------



## JenFromOC (Aug 30, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> That was kind of the desired effect.



You....trickster!


----------



## Tracii (Aug 30, 2010)

HOZAY is a hottie just my 2 pennies!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 30, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> You....trickster!


You know you like it 




Tracii said:


> HOZAY is a hottie just my 2 pennies!!



:blush:Thanks.


----------



## Melian (Aug 30, 2010)

Faster phone replacement is in order (we'll need evidence of the upgrade, too). We're all just concerned for your....uh....technological well-being


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 30, 2010)

My exact thoughts:

Nice shirt!

Ooooooh! Nice belly!

Clean your room! (Sorry, the mom in me slipped out)

Ooooooh yeah! Belly! (the pervy cougar in me returned to what was important.)

Seriously, you look good and love that shirt on (but especially off of) you.


----------



## Esther (Aug 30, 2010)

Omg! I can't believe I missed these yesterday. :wubu:
I enjoy your ensemble, sir... especially the colour of that shirt! AND is it the phone fuzz, or do I see some wonderful facial hair? I LOVE SIDEBURNS.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 31, 2010)

Esther said:


> Omg! I can't believe I missed these yesterday. :wubu:
> I enjoy your ensemble, sir... especially the colour of that shirt! AND is it the phone fuzz, or do I see some wonderful facial hair? I LOVE SIDEBURNS.



Someone, I'm not going to mention any names, made a reference to facial hair. I only wear it once in a while, and it's never HUGE, but I always have sideburns on, Proof.











I'm pretty sure the previous two pictures have been posted somewhere before, I'm not sure about this one though, I'm pretty much a prude about my nudity.











okay, that's enough. All the compliments went to my head and you guys have me posting more. You tricky ladies you.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 31, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Someone, I'm not going to mention any names, made a reference to facial hair. I only wear it once in a while, and it's never HUGE, but I always have sideburns on, Proof.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the previous two pictures have been posted somewhere before, I'm not sure about this one though, I'm pretty much a prude about my nudity.



*Yes you did post them elsewhere on Dims (probably the awesome thread), but it's definitely nice to see them again, and convenient to have so many Hozay pics all in one easy to ogle -er- view place. *



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> *okay, that's enough.* *All the compliments went to my head* and you guys have me posting more. *You tricky ladies you.*


*WHAT? NEVER!*

*Really? Which one?*

*Who us?* :batting:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 3, 2010)

I am . . . Kind of castle! Check out my rock throne.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 3, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I am . . . Kind of castle! Check out my rock throne.



Can I be someone important in your kingdom? I would like to volunteer myself for the position of Wit


----------



## Zowie (Oct 3, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Can I be someone important in your kingdom? I would like to volunteer myself for the position of Wit



"The Royal Nob".


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 3, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> "The Royal Nob".



You want some of my Royal Nob, don't you


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 4, 2010)

I know I posted a picture of my socks from friday, and I promise you I don't wear this shirt all the time, it was just from the same day. 

I went to a concert on a hot date after work and I had to go straight there, so that's why it's the same clothes.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 4, 2010)

She is pretty. Nice job!


----------



## rabbitislove (Oct 5, 2010)

She is pretty! 

Just remember she is the lucky one. She is dating a gorgious hilarious man with excellent taste in socks


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 5, 2010)

She is lovely and I ditto Rabbit all the way. She is the lucky one!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 5, 2010)

Heh, she is a very pretty girl, but she's just a friend. My real hot date is coming up on the 22nd. With this girl. 






It's going to be super awesome.


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 5, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Heh, she is a very pretty girl, but she's just a friend. My real hot date is coming up on the 22nd. With this girl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



/jealous...


----------



## WillSpark (Oct 5, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Heh, she is a very pretty girl, but she's just a friend. My real hot date is coming up on the 22nd. With this girl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



/jealous_er_


----------



## kinkykitten (Oct 5, 2010)

:happy: Hozzzaaaaay... You are ADORABLE


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 5, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Heh, she is a very pretty girl, but she's just a friend. My real hot date is coming up on the 22nd. With this girl.
> 
> It's going to be super awesome.



Hell, I think I'm jealous!


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 5, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Heh, she is a very pretty girl, but she's just a friend. My real hot date is coming up on the 22nd. With this girl.
> 
> It's going to be super awesome.



Enjoy life with kidneys while you have them.....


----------



## Zowie (Oct 5, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Enjoy life with kidneys while you have them.....



I told you to keep quiet about that. Next you'll be telling everyone that I'm a man and that isn't actual a melon on that picture.


----------



## LovesBigMen (Oct 5, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Hell, I think I'm jealous!



I am super jealous I wanted to meet her :happy:


----------



## Paquito (Oct 5, 2010)

It's about fucking time.

Wait, what? Erm, congrats and such.


----------



## Dutchgut (Oct 6, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> /jealous_er_



May you have an enjoyable eveing together.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 13, 2010)

Me not being amused by the recent board antics. 

Also just listening to some music at lunch, but mostly not being amused.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 13, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Me not being amused by the recent board antics.
> 
> Also just listening to some music at lunch, but mostly not being amused.


 
Antics? Where? Who needs a throat-punch?


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 13, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Me not being amused by the recent board antics.
> 
> Also just listening to some music at lunch, but mostly not being amused.



Awwww, look at that face! Come now. Let me hold you close and give you a nice big, hug.


----------



## Zowie (Oct 13, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Me not being amused by the recent board antics.
> 
> Also just listening to some music at lunch, but mostly not being amused.



Baby, would it make you smile if I threatened to punch someone in the dick again?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 13, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Baby, would it make you smile if I threatened to punch someone in the dick again?



Maybe . . .


----------



## Paquito (Oct 13, 2010)

Would a youtube video of me singing Miley Cyrus while Bionic punches the real Miley Cyrus in the dick make you smile again?


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 13, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Would a youtube video of me singing Miley Cyrus while Bionic punches the real Miley Cyrus in the dick make you smile again?



No, but it would give me a gigantic boner


----------



## Zowie (Oct 13, 2010)

This is why I'm so fuckin' talented.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 13, 2010)

Boner City. Population: me and my left hand.


----------



## rabbitislove (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh my God, take tons of pics together!!  

If everyone keeps meeting up, going on dates and not getting hacked to pieces, well I might just have to head to Alberta


----------



## rabbitislove (Oct 13, 2010)

I demand pics of the Hozay/Bionic meetup

Where is this taking place??


----------



## Zowie (Oct 13, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> Oh my God, take tons of pics together!!
> 
> If everyone keeps meeting up, going on dates and not getting hacked to pieces, well I might just have to head to Alberta





rabbitislove said:


> I demand pics of the Hozay/Bionic meetup
> 
> Where is this taking place??



You should absolutely go to Alberta. And then take a scenic train through the Canadian Rockies and see Vancouver, and then we could all go for lunch.

And up here, he's staying with me for a few days.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 13, 2010)

and we also decided not to take any pictures, just to torture you all.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 13, 2010)

When do I get to visit a dims FFA


----------



## Zowie (Oct 13, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> and we also decided not to take any pictures, just to torture you all.



What? But I already have several orders for the porn we're going to be making.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 13, 2010)

Can I make a porn request?


----------



## rabbitislove (Oct 13, 2010)

I Paid My $9.95

I Demand Pronz Sir!!!!


----------



## Zowie (Oct 13, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Can I make a porn request?



As long as it's nothing too bizarre.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 13, 2010)

Eff it, I'm asking before I get permission.

I would like the following to be filmed:

Hozay doing Bionic from behind while Bionic dreamily stares at my printed photograph. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 13, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Eff it, I'm asking before I get permission.
> 
> I would like the following to be filmed:
> 
> Hozay doing Bionic from behind while Bionic dreamily stares at my printed photograph. Thanks in advance!



HAHAHAHA, I tried to stay in character for this, but that shit made me laugh. 

and Rabbit, you with receive teh prons as well.


----------



## rabbitislove (Oct 13, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Eff it, I'm asking before I get permission.
> 
> I would like the following to be filmed:
> 
> Hozay doing Bionic from behind while Bionic dreamily stares at my printed photograph. Thanks in advance!



You always have to be the centre of attention, dont you? :happy:


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 13, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> You always have to be the centre of attention, dont you? :happy:



I'd settle for her staring at a printout of you instead. I might even prefer it.


----------



## rabbitislove (Oct 13, 2010)

I have to admit, that would be hot.

*strokes chin*

Ill think it over...


----------



## Zowie (Oct 13, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> I have to admit, that would be hot.
> 
> *strokes chin*
> 
> Ill think it over...



Rabbit, sweetie, I need a picture of you. Chaz was easy to find, he's a whore, but I need one of you as well.


----------



## djudex (Oct 13, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> Oh my God, take tons of pics together!!
> 
> If everyone keeps meeting up, going on dates and not getting hacked to pieces, well I might just have to head to Alberta



I told you, I double Boyscout promise I won't make you in to a lampshade! :batting::batting:


----------



## rabbitislove (Oct 13, 2010)

Double boyscout? It doesnt get any better than double boyscout?!

Unless there is a triple crystal ball boy scout.

Good god I need to get off here and write my paper...


----------



## Zowie (Oct 13, 2010)

djudex said:


> I told you, I double Boyscout promise I won't make you in to a lampshade! :batting::batting:



YOU. Get your ass to Colorado.


----------



## rabbitislove (Oct 13, 2010)

We've discussed that it is easier for my ass to fit on a plane and get to Alberta, although I think he would dig Colorado for sure.

Damn airlines and their tiny little seats.

Goddamnit now Im turned on again.

Triple crystal ball goddamnit will I ever make any headway on this paper?!


----------



## djudex (Oct 13, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> We've discussed that it is easier for my ass to fit on a plane and get to Alberta, although I think he would dig Colorado for sure.
> 
> Damn airlines and their tiny little seats.
> 
> ...



Paper shmaper, it's only college right? 

Do your paper and I'll send you naughty pictures.


----------



## Zowie (Oct 13, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> We've discussed that it is easier for my ass to fit on a plane and get to Alberta, although I think he would dig Colorado for sure.
> 
> Damn airlines and their tiny little seats.
> 
> ...



That... does makes sense. I'd be really happy if you guys hung out together, though. 

Hahaha, I sympathize. I've been home for nearly 4 hours, and I've only just pulled out my pencil case.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 13, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> We've discussed that it is easier for my ass to fit on a plane and get to Alberta, although I think he would dig Colorado for sure.
> 
> Damn airlines and their tiny little seats.
> 
> ...



Haha well in your defense, the boards are really active right now. I take an hour to go cam for my worshippers and I miss 500 new threads.


----------



## rabbitislove (Oct 13, 2010)

djudex said:


> Paper shmaper, it's only college right?
> 
> Do your paper and I'll send you naughty pictures.



Pht, who needs a Masters degree. Its not like Im over halfway done or anythi...

Wait, NAUGHTY PICS?!?!!

Ill have it done by Friday  (Its due Monday, but still. Theres like 12 billion papers due after that)


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 13, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Haha well in your defense, the boards are really active right now. I take an hour to go cam for my worshippers and I miss 500 new threads.



Are you really camming for people?


----------



## Zowie (Oct 13, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Haha well in your defense, the boards are really active right now. I take an hour to go cam for my worshippers and I miss 500 new threads.





BigChaz said:


> Are you really camming for people?



And why aren't we in on this?


----------



## Paquito (Oct 13, 2010)

Interactive online porn doesn't make itself, people.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 13, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Interactive online porn doesn't make itself, people.



Oh.

I thought...

Never mind.


----------



## djudex (Oct 13, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> Pht, who needs a Masters degree. Its not like Im over halfway done or anythi...
> 
> Wait, NAUGHTY PICS?!?!!
> 
> Ill have it done by Friday  (Its due Monday, but still. Theres like 12 billion papers due after that)



Thursday evening or no deal!

Inspiration they name is fat bastard :bounce:


----------



## rabbitislove (Oct 14, 2010)

You drive a hard bargain.....

I guess Ill just have to wake up early and take this bad boy down tomorrow....

Currently on page 2...

Totally hijacking Hozays thread....


----------



## Paquito (Oct 14, 2010)

I think this is punishment for not smiling in his last two pictures.

I hope you've learned your lesson.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 14, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> You drive a hard bargain.....
> 
> I guess Ill just have to wake up early and take this bad boy down tomorrow....
> 
> ...



are you kidding me, this is the most Rabbit action I've ever had.


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 14, 2010)

djudex said:


> Thursday evening or no deal!
> 
> Inspiration they name is fat bastard :bounce:



you shouldnt have to put up with this! come to buffalo. you dont need a passport and we've got niagra falls! what does alberta have? besides ninja moose... they are pretty cool i guess...


----------



## rabbitislove (Oct 14, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> you shouldnt have to put up with this! come to buffalo. you dont need a passport and we've got niagra falls! what does alberta have? besides ninja moose... they are pretty cool i guess...



Im originally from NF  Hence my Canuck spellings.

Damnit, much like Paquito in his cam show, I am torn between two lovers. His is a more literal tearing, but still. Comparisons can be made.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 14, 2010)

Yea, well when I get my $10 check for last night's transgressions, we'll see who's laughing.

It'll get here any day now...

Yep...

Any day now...

damnit.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 14, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> Im originally from NF  Hence my Canuck spellings.
> 
> Damnit, much like Paquito in his cam show, I am torn between two lovers. His is a more literal tearing, but still. Comparisons can be made.



Paquito webcams for you? I am boring


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 14, 2010)

A friend and I send pictures to each other whenever we use restrooms at work. This was mine from today's urinal visit.


----------



## Melian (Oct 14, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> A friend and I send pictures to each other whenever we use restrooms at work. This was mine from today's urinal visit.



What were you doing to that poor urinal?!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 14, 2010)

Look Zowie! Your ring! It's all right!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 14, 2010)

Melian said:


> What were you doing to that poor urinal?!



I put my balls in it and flushed it. ;-)


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 14, 2010)

Getting a "world tour of beers."


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 14, 2010)

Where are they From?


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 14, 2010)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> what where they?



I too would like to know


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 14, 2010)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> Where are they From?





BigChaz said:


> I too would like to know



Irish, English, German, and mexican.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 14, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Irish, English, German, and mexican.



Surely they had names?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 14, 2010)

Round 2. 

From left. 

Kiltlifter scotish ale, alaskan amber ale, Papago orange blossom, and leinenkugal sunset wheat.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 14, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Surely they had names?



From left. 

Smithwicks Irish ale, Newcastle brown ale (this has always been a favorite,) franziskaner weissbier, and dos equis lager.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 14, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Round 2.
> 
> From left.
> 
> Kiltlifter scotish ale, alaskan amber ale, Papago orange blossom, and leinenkugal sunset wheat.



Haha, a world tour of all American brewed beers. Either way, those are all in the solid decent beer category!


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 14, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> From left.
> 
> Smithwicks Irish ale, Newcastle brown ale (this has always been a favorite,) franziskaner weissbier, and dos equis lager.



Minus the dos equis, those are good beers. I keep Smithwicks in my fridge pretty much all the time.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 14, 2010)

While we are on the topic of beer lets post our #1 top beer! Here is mine:
http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/22/694

edit

or maybe

http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/22/34

Ok, top 2 beers. No more than 2.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 14, 2010)

That pizza looks delicious.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 14, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Haha, a world tour of all American brewed beers. Either way, those are all in the solid decent beer category!



Yeah, I normally stick with microbreweries because I like good beer, but I'm at a chain restaurant, so I had to take it with a grain of salt. Smithwicks is always a go to beer.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 14, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Yeah, I normally stick with microbreweries because I like good beer, but I'm at a chain restaurant, so I had to take it with a grain of salt. Smithwicks is always a go to beer.



What chain is that? That pizza looks fucking delicious.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 15, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> What chain is that? That pizza looks fucking delicious.



Old Chicago. I was pleasantly surprised by the pizza.


----------



## Esther (Oct 15, 2010)

That zza does look delicious.
Now I'm hungry!


----------



## Joe944 (Oct 15, 2010)

There aren't too many good pizza chains. Around here Bj's makes decent pizza and they brew their own beer too.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 15, 2010)

Joe944 said:


> There aren't too many good pizza chains. Around here Bj's makes decent pizza and they brew their own beer too.



Bj's is very good. Their beer is good as well.


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 15, 2010)

ooooh! Rogue Brewery's Dead Guy Ale is amazing! pretty much everything Rogue does is excellent! The also have a sobekawa(?) Black ale that is just delightful!

my go-to is usually sierra nevada pale ale though

and newcastle is amazing as long as it's draft. from a bottle it loses about 20 slots on my favorites list.


----------



## JenFromOC (Oct 15, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> A friend and I send pictures to each other whenever we use restrooms at work. This was mine from today's urinal visit.



LOL You're such a moron. But I love you anyway...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 15, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> LOL You're such a moron. But I love you anyway...



That sounds to me like someone wants me to send them bathroom pictures ;-)


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 15, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> That sounds to me like someone wants me to send them bathroom pictures ;-)



That sounds so much worse than the actuality.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 15, 2010)

Mmmm....beer.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 15, 2010)

Inspired by rellis, I decided to wear a shirt like him.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Oct 15, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> While we are on the topic of beer lets post our #1 top beer! Here is mine:
> http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/22/694
> 
> edit
> ...




depending on how I feel

either 

http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/259/7879

or http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/42/3457


----------



## Amandy (Oct 15, 2010)

Nothing wrong with being a B student...
http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/590/1963
http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/664/5488

Hozay+beer thread - it's like two great tastes rolled up into one.


----------



## Esther (Oct 15, 2010)

Hozay, I like that plaid on you.


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 16, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Inspired by rellis, I decided to wear a shirt like him.



Haha, i'm inspiring people's pics now am I?

Come to think of it.....just add a pair of glasses and the likeness begins to look a bit uncanny


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm pretty sure a lot of people don't care, but I've got a huge update coming. 

One with video from last night, and one with pictures from the BBQ cook off I was at judge for.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 16, 2010)

So today, I went to a BBQ cookoff, and it was amazing. It was really, really cool, I got to meet loads of cool people, and I got to eat all day. 

I only took a few pictures, but here are some of the delicious noms I got to try. 

The pictures that I was able to take were from the "backyard" catagory. Not the pro stuff, but just family bbq recipes. The Pro stuff was, Chicken, pork ribs, pulled pork, and Brisket.

The backyard stuff was pretty much anything you'd grill or "BBQ" at home.

Enjoy, because I know I did. 

I believe this was the "Kids chicken" category. People under 18. but there was actually little kids getting down too.





this was adult backyard chicken





adult burgers. all of them were delicious






flank steak, I just really liked the presentation of this one.






all of the flank steak 





and the salsas.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 16, 2010)

Lucky dawg.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 16, 2010)

and update # 2 is nothing but a bunch of videos that I took while at my favorite bar. It's called "The Big Bang," and it's nothing but fun. It's two grand pianos facing each other and they just play requests all night long. I was fucking hammered, SO . . . don't judge for the off key singing. Ask Zoë about my singing, she says it's like angels. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9i5equ9aaSQ
Hah, this one is funny, they said they were going to play the greatest song ever, in the history of the world. They totally got the crowd to buy into it, and they dropped this shit on us. If you only click one link, click this one. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWpJ-NVTcBE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNvpEN3FO_I
I think Ronin and Eggplant will like this one. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2moXvEnXqf4
They claimed this was the greatest sing along song ever, and they did get everyone to sing along.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AD6YLfK5BSs
I was too drunk to recognize this until about the 20 second mark.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLmTNwz4EmE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_rdxyNMduc
and THESE mother fuckers would NOT stop getting in my way.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYD0JO0QckY
You know I wish that I was . . . 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pcG3A9A_wZU


----------



## Paquito (Oct 16, 2010)

I hate your face.

-jealous-


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 16, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> and update # 2 is nothing but a bunch of videos that I took while at my favorite bar. It's called "The Big Bang," and it's nothing but fun. It's two grand pianos facing each other and they just play requests all night long. I was fucking hammered, SO . . . don't judge for the off key singing. Ask Zoë about my singing, she says it's like angels.



That looks like a fun time. I wish there was a bar like that around here.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 17, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I hate your face.
> 
> -jealous-



We should totally start a "I hate Hozay's face" club. :happy:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm not sure if we ended up posting many pictures, but here are a few from the trip i was just on. 

This was the first night out for dinner. Delicious Thai food. 




Sock-core porn, which was posted before. 




My first Tim Hortons experience. 




Enjoying my coffee with the beautiful lady sitting across from me. 




Really fucking spicy, but delicious pho. 




After the pho defeated me. 




And just spending some time together on the sky train. 




ME!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 28, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm not sure if we ended up posting many pictures, but here are a few from the trip i was just on.



*thanks for sharing...*


----------



## Melian (Oct 28, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm not sure if we ended up posting many pictures, but here are a few from the trip i was just on.



Awwww. You guys should get married. No...wait....don't. That would ruin it 

Awesome pics :happy:


----------



## Amaranthine (Oct 28, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm not sure if we ended up posting many pictures, but here are a few from the trip i was just on.



I heartily approve of the Thai food, the pho, and you two


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 28, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm not sure if we ended up posting many pictures, but here are a few from the trip i was just on.



Awesome pictures....and you guys really make such an adorable couple :happy:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 28, 2010)

Wonderful pictures Hozay. Looks like you both had an awesome time. :happy:


----------



## samuraiscott (Oct 28, 2010)

Awesome Pics of you two. I really hope it works out for y'all.:happy:


----------



## LovesBigMen (Oct 28, 2010)

*thumbs up* You two awesome
food I want it now man.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 28, 2010)

:bow::happy::bow::happy::bow:
*GOOD SHOW!*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 3, 2010)

No shave November is over. :-( time to shave the shitty facial hair.


----------



## Paquito (Dec 3, 2010)

I wonder if my facial hair will end up like yours when I'm older, since my sideburns kinda look like yours...

Also, I have bigger nipples than you. 
I felt the need to point that out, though I'm not sure why.


----------



## Anjula (Dec 4, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> No shave November is over. :-( time to shave the shitty facial hair.



better with beard :d


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 4, 2010)

*you look like the HOZAY i know....good luck on INTERVIEW, as if you need it *


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 4, 2010)

Anjula said:


> better with beard :d


Heh, thanks. A few people have told me the same, so i just might grow it out again. 



HDANGEL15 said:


> *you look like the HOZAY i know....good luck on INTERVIEW, as if you need it *



I guess im back, And thanks. 

The interview went well. The lady who was supposed to interview me, the executive pastry chef was out sick, so I interviewed with the sous chef. Super cool lady, but she told me as soon as the pastry chef got back, they'd give me a call. Everything was super smooth, so here's to everything working out.


----------



## thekidstable (Dec 6, 2010)

Anjula said:


> better with beard :d



I agree. Besides you looked so sad that you were about to shave it off!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 6, 2010)

Heh, now I have a cool hat too.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Dec 6, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Heh, now I have a cool hat too.



AHHAHAHAHAHA! That's unbearably adorable! I <3 it!


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 6, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Heh, now I have a cool hat too.


 
Are you coming back to Canada with that hat?


----------



## Melian (Dec 6, 2010)

Come to Toronto, next time. I'll bake you an erotic cake.

Penis-shaped, of course.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 10, 2010)

Check out this lady killer.

Spittin' game since '85


----------



## Amaranthine (Dec 10, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Check out this lady killer.
> 
> Spittin' game since '85



I can see it now.

Two girls, one mug. 

Obviously, this drinking vessel was destined for kinky, kinky things.


----------



## Dockta_Dockta (Dec 10, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Check out this lady killer.
> 
> Spittin' game since '85



If ever there was a time to use "epic" this is it. That mug is epic.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Dec 10, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Check out this lady killer.
> 
> Spittin' game since '85


OMG! The cute-o-meter just went off the charts!!


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 10, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Check out this lady killer.
> 
> Spittin' game since '85


 
Cutie!


----------



## Melian (Dec 10, 2010)

I hope you drink out of that mug everyday at work.


----------



## WillSpark (Dec 11, 2010)

Melian said:


> I hope you drink out of that mug everyday at work.



I know I sure do...


----------



## lovelocs (Dec 11, 2010)

Must. Pinch. Cheeks.

That rilly is too cute!!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 18, 2010)

So . . . someone asked if I was serious about my Ugly christmas sweater. Party is tonight, and I am rockin' this shit. 







there's also a little video to show you what's happenin' with the sweater. 

You can't hear the jingle bells on the video though  but believe me, they're there. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crSc6gnEY5A


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 18, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> So . . . someone asked if I was serious about my Ugly christmas sweater. Party is tonight, and I am rockin' this shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love it! And it actually looks really good on you. Have fun at the party, Mr. :happy:


----------



## Zowie (Dec 18, 2010)

I wish I was your hot date for this party.


----------



## Amaranthine (Dec 18, 2010)

Bill Cosby can't even compete with that.


----------



## BigChaz (Dec 18, 2010)

BLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK SANTA BIZNITCHES.

Hozay, you win best sweater, and I say this as a man who knows his sweaters. (I dont know shit about sweaters)


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Dec 18, 2010)

Where do you even buy a sweater like that?! I would love to meet the person who 'designed' it.
Hozay, I must say you have a special talent because you can somehow make even that sweater look cool! :bow:


----------



## lovelocs (Dec 19, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> So . . . someone asked if I was serious about my Ugly christmas sweater. Party is tonight, and I am rockin' this shit.



Love the sweater on you! And you know what, the scarf is better than the hat I proposed. I bow to your coordinational abilities! :bow:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 27, 2010)

YAY!!! I got a pea-coat for Christmas! I've been wanting one but it never gets cold enough to justify buying one. Solution? Someone else buys it for you. Stick it with the scarf my sister made me, and I actually have winter apparel.


----------



## lovelocs (Dec 27, 2010)

HO ZAY is too fly!!


----------



## Zowie (Dec 27, 2010)

You know, that's a great coat for vancouver weather right now. Just saying.


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 28, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> YAY!!! I got a pea-coat for Christmas! I've been wanting one but it never gets cold enough to justify buying one. Solution? Someone else buys it for you. Stick it with the scarf my sister made me, and I actually have winter apparel.



i totally got the same pea coat for christmas last year!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 28, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> i totally got the same pea coat for christmas last year!



Looks like someone goes gift shopping at goodwill, then.


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 28, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Looks like someone goes gift shopping at goodwill, then.



i still have mine, i just dont wear it very often


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 30, 2010)

so I made this yesterday because it was relevant to Chat, but someone asked me to post it here. I think they just want to watch it over and over again. 

Enjoy . . . well try, it's not that great, but the song is catchy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgCP7KBkwyE


----------



## 1love_emily (Dec 30, 2010)

You are too fucking cute. 

End of story :wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 30, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> so I made this yesterday because it was relevant to Chat, but someone asked me to post it here. I think they just want to watch it over and over again.
> 
> Enjoy . . . well try, it's not that great, but the song is catchy.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgCP7KBkwyE


I loved it! Genius!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 30, 2010)

1love_emily said:


> You are too fucking cute.
> 
> End of story :wubu:





CastingPearls said:


> I loved it! Genius!



*THISANDTHIS....o ya marry me you are ToooooFKNCUTE!!!! 

seriously

personality extraordaniare-creativity- great looks

great taste in towels


and you are taken

and i respect BE.........:doh:



*


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Dec 30, 2010)

I :happy: LOVE :happy: THIS!

This is so well played across the board that I will forgive you the damn Hall & Oates earworm later.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 30, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> I :happy: LOVE :happy: THIS!
> 
> This is so well played across the board that I will forgive you the damn Hall & Oates earworm later.



Hahaha, earworm for sure. It's been stuck in my head since my clothes came off.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 31, 2010)

This is why I don't wear sunglasses. I Don't look cool.


----------



## JulieD (Dec 31, 2010)

you are cool enough without them....they are just for people who need extra cool points....you are already the winner!


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 31, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> This is why I don't wear sunglasses. I Don't look cool.



i think it might just be those particular glasses. i'm not sure anyone could pull them off...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm drunk so I dobt really care right now, but I like posting pictures, even if they're not so sought after like the naked pics everyone else posts. 





Delicious pub food. Fish an chips. 




I've had like nine of these so far. 




This is what happens when you give a drunk person the camera.


----------



## lovelocs (Jan 1, 2011)

The last pic is like the haunted pictures from "The Ring." You didn't watch any creepy, Black & White VHS porn last night, did you? 

Oh, and BTW, nice pics, even though you didn't get nekkid.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 17, 2011)

hahaha, this is the inner turmoil I go through every day. I found this at a circle K on their movie racks of movies for like 5 bucks. I couldn't stop laughing. I'm sure it was a blockbuster at some point


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Jan 17, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> hahaha, this is the inner turmoil I go through every day. I found this at a circle K on their movie racks of movies for like 5 bucks. I couldn't stop laughing. I'm sure it was a blockbuster at some point


lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2K-_2AHYh0


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 17, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> lol
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2K-_2AHYh0



hahaha, you have no idea how much this made my day. I sing this aloud and to myself at least once a month. 

My favorite part is when he says "Mexican-American's don't like to go to school, but they have to, so they go to night school, take spanish, and get a B."


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 17, 2011)

today, I decided to be a little scummy. 

ratty facial hair and flannel, oh 90's, where have you gone?


----------



## RentonBob (Jan 17, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> today, I decided to be a little scummy.
> 
> ratty facial hair and flannel, oh 90's, where have you gone?



Smells like Teen Spirit...


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 17, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> today, I decided to be a little scummy.
> 
> ratty facial hair and flannel, oh 90's, where have you gone?


 

I like that shirt on you.


----------



## lovelocs (Jan 17, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> today, I decided to be a little scummy.
> 
> ratty facial hair and flannel, oh 90's, where have you gone?



It doesn't look scummy. Hair that short is very soft and teddy bearish.

Just sayin'.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 17, 2011)

lovelocs said:


> It doesn't look scummy. Hair that short is very soft and teddy bearish.
> 
> Just sayin'.



*agreed....what exactly makes you FEEL scummy?
i see cute HOZAY smiling *


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I wasn't expecting such a response. That really made my moody. You're all the awesome.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 18, 2011)

Also, a dear friend of mine gave me this, and I thought it was hilarious. I've been meaning to post a picture of it but I've been busy. 

Thanks friend. (that sounds cheesy but I didn't want to name drop.)





Also note the phallic magnets. They're my favorite. They're peni from famous artworks.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 19, 2011)

I do enjoy a cigar once in a while, and I kind of liked this picture. 

Delicious. 







And Also, I felt like posting another pic, because, well I enjoy it, and someone asked me for this picture. 





I also changed the towels in my bathroom because everyone was making fun of my other colors. Now, they're all green and yellow.


----------



## Zowie (Jan 19, 2011)

Sir, you got it wrong, you're supposed to be pantless as well. Do it again.


Also, I claim dibs on that green towel.


----------



## MasterShake (Jan 19, 2011)

How do you get by without wearing a belt? WHAT IS YOUR SECRET???!!!!


----------



## JulieD (Jan 20, 2011)

Yo, homes, ya lookin like a tru Esse in dat pic with da L, G. Gangsta fo' life, playa...i sees ya gettins it in dawg, go 'head...hit dat shit, thug life mutha fucka. *throws Hozay Gangsta signs from the PJs* :bow: yeah, the little bowing dude is as gangsta as the smilies get imo


----------



## Anjula (Jan 20, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I do enjoy a cigar once in a while, and I kind of liked this picture.
> 
> Delicious.



definitely better with beard


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 20, 2011)

Awesome and delicious!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 22, 2011)

Someone thought it'd be a good idea to give a mic to sing back up. 






Time for another good idea bad idea.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 22, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Someone thought it'd be a good idea to give a mic to sing back up.
> 
> 
> 
> Time for another good idea bad idea.




Are you in the picture? I DON'T SEE YOU!

:happy:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 22, 2011)

The mic is in a bad spot. You will barely be heard, if you don't somehow knock it down while playing. depends on how wild you get. Invest in a headset microphone. A friend of mine who is in a local rock cover band is the drummer and lead vocalist. He uses a headset and it's great.


----------



## Zowie (Jan 22, 2011)

Except headsets kind of make you look like Britney.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 24, 2011)

OneWickedAngel said:


> The mic is in a bad spot. You will barely be heard, if you don't somehow knock it down while playing. depends on how wild you get. Invest in a headset microphone. A friend of mine who is in a local rock cover band is the drummer and lead vocalist. He uses a headset and it's great.



I'm relatively calm when I play, and I was only singing back up  I'm not taented enough to sing and play at the same time


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 24, 2011)

Zoë showed up spitting Canadian nonsense, so I found the most American thing I could find and shoved it down her throat. 

No, not me, a burger, but she seemed to enjoy it.


----------



## MasterShake (Jan 24, 2011)

+1 for In and Out.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 25, 2011)

The background in that photo just bleeds America.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 25, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Zoë showed up spitting Canadian nonsense, so I found the most American thing I could find and shoved it down her throat.
> 
> No, not me, a burger, but she seemed to enjoy it.


 

Oh hey! You have a little Vancouver in your house. Nice! :happy:

Have fun, you two!


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 25, 2011)

In N Out rules.


----------



## lovelocs (Jan 25, 2011)

I once had a carless friend post a Craigslist ad for someone to drive him to In & Out Burger. They'd fly, he'd buy. Another dude showed up. Aside from the burgers, it was awkward. 

Hope your date was better you two!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Mar 2, 2011)

Just two pictures I had on my phone, one of me at work, and one of me having a cigar on my lunch our with some of the "Men" of the office. I gotta work my charm to climb up the corporate ladder.






and


----------



## activistfatgirl (Mar 2, 2011)

This a bandwagon I want to be on!


----------



## JenFromOC (Mar 25, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Just two pictures I had on my phone, one of me at work, and one of me having a cigar on my lunch our with some of the "Men" of the office. I gotta work my charm to climb up the corporate ladder.



You look hot as fuck in these pictures. Please post more. ASAP. Thanks.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 16, 2011)

DIM SUM!!!!! BEST CHINESE BREAKFAST EVER!!!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jul 16, 2011)

How the fuck did I miss this thread!?!?!?! SUBSCRIBED!


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 16, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> DIM SUM!!!!! BEST CHINESE BREAKFAST EVER!!!



*N*ow that's an *AWESOME* way to enjoy breakfast :bow: :bow: :bow: and REP Worthy !!!!!


----------



## Melian (Jul 18, 2011)

I request Montreal pics of you and your lovely gf.

If she didn't take you to that raccoon-viewing spot, you should donkey punch her!


----------



## FishCharming (Jul 24, 2011)

Melian said:


> I request Montreal pics of you and your lovely gf.
> 
> If she didn't take you to that raccoon-viewing spot, you should donkey punch her!



i can't think of any situation where a donkey punch would be inappropriate! especially if preceded by a dirty sanchez


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 17, 2012)

Yikes. It's been almost a year since I've posted here. 

This is what I look like when I'm on the phone listening to people tell me why I should approve their home loan.


----------



## Librarygirl (Jul 17, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Yikes. It's been almost a year since I've posted here.
> 
> This is what I look like when I'm on the phone listening to people tell me why I should approve their home loan.



Being a relative newbie, I've obviously missed out on this thread! I LIKE it! I think I prefer the smiling / eating pics to the 'serious' look. You look like you'd take some convincing with that loan, lol!

Don't leave it a year next time!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jul 17, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Yikes. It's been almost a year since I've posted here.
> 
> This is what I look like when I'm on the phone listening to people tell me why I should approve their home loan.



Love the tie, dear!


----------



## Tad (Jul 17, 2012)

I love how expressive your face can be! But I agree, you look like you'd take some serious convincing.


----------



## penguin (Jul 17, 2012)

You mean you don't fiddle with your nipples while you talk to them??


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 17, 2012)

"you'd like a home loan? APPROVED!!!"
Fixed my face for you guys.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jul 17, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> "you'd like a home loan? APPROVED!!!"
> Fixed my face for you guys.



You're way too eager for our approval.


----------



## cakeboy (Jul 17, 2012)

Hozay, I think you're the cat's pyjamas. I totally mean that in a hetero-bromance kind of way.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 18, 2012)

cakeboy said:


> Hozay, I think you're the cat's pyjamas. I totally mean that in a hetero-bromance kind of way.



So do I (except not in a hetero-bromance way).


----------



## Librarygirl (Jul 18, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> "you'd like a home loan? APPROVED!!!"
> Fixed my face for you guys.



Awwww...A happy ending. Love it!!
Add some captions and I feel this could be the start of a photo story series like they used to have in teenage magazines! It could be about life in Seattle and RentonBob could feature too!


----------



## Melian (Jul 18, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


>



"You'd like a home loan? NO! Eat a dick, you bad-credit-having mofos!"


----------



## LeoGibson (Jul 18, 2012)

cakeboy said:


> Hozay, I think you're the cat's pyjamas. I totally mean that in a hetero-bromance kind of way.





Paquito said:


> So do I (except not in a hetero-bromance way).



Sign me up for some of this Hozay loving' :bow:


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 19, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> "you'd like a home loan? APPROVED!!!"
> Fixed my face for you guys.


 

"You have donuts with bacon and are made with Maker's Mark bourbon infused into them? Why yes, I would like a dozen delivered to me!"


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 19, 2012)

Following in Surly's vain. 

"TACOS?!? I fuckin LOVE tacos!!!"


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 19, 2012)

quit looking at me, I goofed up


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 19, 2012)

Bahahaha. You rock, Josie. :bow:


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 19, 2012)

This thread combines the best of "hyde park" and the "foodie" board in a wonderful subtle way...








*Hozay: "You want a Home Loan- No shit way - let me get back to you when I chat with business associate... "*






*Business Associate - Mitt's response.. *


*
Great pic of the Taco - what type was it? chicken? beef? shrimp?....
*


----------



## Zowie (Jul 19, 2012)

Hahaha, that picture made me think of this one. Gets me every time.


----------



## mimosa (Jul 19, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Yikes. It's been almost a year since I've posted here.
> 
> This is what I look like when I'm on the phone listening to people tell me why I should approve their home loan.



When I get to my computer, I'll rep you silly. ;-) loving this photo.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 20, 2012)

JOSE

&#4314;(&#3232;&#30410;&#3232;&#4314 

WHY U SO MUCH FUNN?!??! Lol


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jul 20, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Yikes. It's been almost a year since I've posted here.
> 
> This is what I look like when I'm on the phone listening to people tell me why I should approve their home loan.



CAPTION: If this guy calls me "pal" one more fucking time, I'm going to reach through the phone and pull his tonsils out!!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 22, 2012)

I wasn't sure where to stick this, it's very rare I'll record something and be happy with it, but this came out okay for a recording in my kitchen with the window open 

http://soundcloud.com/hozayjgarseeya/newspaper-gown


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 22, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I wasn't sure where to stick this, it's very rare I'll record something and be happy with it, but this came out okay for a recording in my kitchen with the window open
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/hozayjgarseeya/newspaper-gown


That's not a picture.

Boooo!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 22, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> That's not a picture.
> 
> Boooo!



hahaha, but it's related to me. Would it make you feel better if I said I recorded it naked and/or topless?

It was getting hot in my kitchen so there was various degrees of undress going on.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 22, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> hahaha, but it's related to me. Would it make you feel better if I said I recorded it naked and/or topless?
> 
> It was getting hot in my kitchen so there was various degrees of undress going on.




No, I wouldn't feel better. STAY WITH THE TOUR.

Plus, I miss your sock thread.


----------



## LeoGibson (Jul 23, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I wasn't sure where to stick this, it's very rare I'll record something and be happy with it, but this came out okay for a recording in my kitchen with the window open
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/hozayjgarseeya/newspaper-gown



Nice Hozay! I dig the double tracked vocal on this and the right amount of reverb to give it a touch of air.:bow:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 23, 2012)

LeoGibson said:


> Nice Hozay! I dig the double tracked vocal on this and the right amount of reverb to give it a touch of air.:bow:



Thanks Leo! I decided to just record a second vocal track instead of just doubling the original vocal track. Something about the small differences in the vocal tracks just makes it feel a bit more organic to me. I'm okay if it's a little off, because I'm a little off as well.


----------



## The Dark Lady (Jul 23, 2012)

Very nice! Now that I know you can sing, you keep reminding me of another singing Jose I just saw the other day. Maybe you know him, too -- here's a vid: 

http://youtu.be/fhApjPASb64?t=4m34s


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 28, 2012)

Fuck yeah!!! Irish Fridays. Jameson and Guinness. 




Round six. Still happy as ever.


----------



## LeoGibson (Jul 28, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Fuck yeah!!! Irish Fridays. Jameson and Guinness.



Such a beautiful picture. Although the empty shot brings a lone tear drop to my eye that silently and sadly rolls down my cheek A lone traveler on an empty plain until my smile widens into pure joy at the sight of another round on the waitress' tray!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 28, 2012)

http://soundcloud.com/hozayjgarseeya/romanian-names

More crappy kitchen recordings made by ME! I figure it's my thread so I can do anything I want in it right?

Listen or don't, up to you ;-)


----------



## LeoGibson (Jul 28, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> http://soundcloud.com/hozayjgarseeya/romanian-names
> 
> More crappy kitchen recordings made by ME! I figure it's my thread so I can do anything I want in it right?
> 
> Listen or don't, up to you ;-)



I liked this one, you get a really nice sound on your acoustic guitar, but the reverb could have been dialed back just a touch, or at least maybe pull the wet signal back a bit. Your voice got a little hard to understand at parts. Sounds like you're having fun doing this though, and that comes through on the recording. Nice job.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 28, 2012)

LeoGibson said:


> I liked this one, you get a really nice sound on your acoustic guitar, but the reverb could have been dialed back just a touch, or at least maybe pull the wet signal back a bit. Your voice got a little hard to understand at parts. Sounds like you're having fun doing this though, and that comes through on the recording. Nice job.



I love that I get feedback from you, really. I love constructive criticism. Do you mean the reverb as a whole or specifically on the guitar? I'll work on opening my mouth more...Well opening it more without shoving food in it.

You're the man :bow:


----------



## LeoGibson (Jul 28, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I love that I get feedback from you, really. I love constructive criticism. Do you mean the reverb as a whole or specifically on the guitar? I'll work on opening my mouth more...Well opening it more without shoving food in it.
> 
> You're the man :bow:



No worries, I love listening to other people's recordings. You can learn from everyone. I'm kind of a hippie when it comes to music and sharing it and trying to make it with others. It is my sincere pleasure to discuss it with someone else.

The reverb on your voice is what I'm referring to. Not knowing the specifics of what it is you are recording and any vocal effects you are mixing with, but reverb on a vocal track will soften it and give it a spacey, breathy quality, but too much will make it blurry. I don't know if you added reverb to the track as a whole or to the vox itself, but if it was me, for an acoustic song I would either add a tiny amount of reverb to the entire track if they are mixed together and none on the individual tracks. Or nothing on the vocals if putting some on the guitar. The thing with reverb is that a little goes a long way.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 2, 2012)

A great day on the City, livin' it up, and keepin' busy. 
Gas Works Park




A Juicy Dick Burger




a couple of the Seattle Great Wheel.







and to close out the night, a great view of the city. I love it here.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 2, 2012)

Hozay, I want your juicy dick in my mouth so bad.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 2, 2012)

Sasquatch! said:


> Hozay, I want your juicy dick in my mouth so bad.




Get a room.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 3, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> Get a room.



Only if you join in.  haha.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 3, 2012)

Sasquatch! said:


> Only if you join in.  haha.



I guess the situation would call for someone to dominate.

Ha.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Librarygirl (Sep 17, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


>



Thanks Hozay! Back at work this am after a work off sick, but seeing your happy shower pics have put a smile on my face

You could set a an FFA's imagination running wild....


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 17, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Wet Josie



I feel like crap this morning, but this has officially made my day.


----------



## bremerton (Sep 19, 2012)

this is officially my favorite thread on all of dims ever


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 13, 2012)

It's getting colder and I can wear sweaters and scarves and HATS!!






pretty excited about this.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 24, 2013)

Making a poops!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 9, 2013)

So I've been spamming the talent thread with my bullshit and I figured I'd post this here instead. 

I've been recording one Christmas song a day since November 29th and I'm up to 10 now. I how I can make it to the other 17 days!

So instead of posting one every fucking day, here's a playlist that will be updated daily/nightly with a new recording. 

PLAYLIST!!!


----------

